# Sram Red - I have actual weights



## skyliner1004

Just received my Sram Red groupset today and here are the weights i got on my home gram scale.

Crankset (172.5mm, 50-34, with BB) : 740g (mfg spec : 760g)
Shifters : 322g (mfg spec : 280g)
RD : 144g (mfg spec : 153g)
FD (braze on) : 70g (mfg spec : 72g)
Cassette (11-28) : 178g (mfg spec 11-23 : 155g)
Chain (default links) : 254g (mfg spec : 255g)
Brakeset : 276g (mfg spec 265g)
BB (weight already included w/ crankset) : 106g (mfg spec : 106g)

Total Actual: 1984g (4.37lbs)
Total Mfg Spec : 1940g (4.27 lbs)

Have pics and will upload soon. Let me know if theres anything i can answer for yall before i install them. 

FAQ:
Yes, Gore Ride-On Cables come with the crankset in the box.
Ordered from PBK, shipped on Wednesday, received Saturday morning.
All components individually retail packaged and none damaged.
$1330 shipped


----------



## skyliner1004

Pics:


----------



## ghost6

So I hope you give a report on red vs rival...


----------



## mmcycle10

> So I hope you give a report on red vs rival...


...+1


----------



## SleeveleSS

I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but how did you get that price? Shows about 2 grand on their website.


----------



## yeti_cx

Anyone know what the deal was this? How did he get that crazy price?


----------



## varian72

Your weight for the shifters. I assume that includes cables and housing?


----------



## Camilo

Cool - thanks for the weights. That info is always handy to have.

I recently pieced together a "nearly" red group via Ebay sellers and thought I'd post the weights I got since some of the parts are different than OP, or different configurations (e.g. w/o cables, etc.). All of the parts are 2010, most are "new in box", a couple are like-new "take offs", etc.

Red Crankset (170mm, 50-34) : 625 g NO BB

Non-Red Sram GXP BB: 124g (incl sleeve and cups)

Red Shifters : 294 g NO CABLES

Red RD : 147g

FORCE FD (braze on) : 87g

Red Cassette (11-28) : 181g 

By the way, if you look on Ebay, you might be able to find full Red groups from reputable sellers for close to the price that OP mentioned. I know that was the case when I started looking a couple of months ago. I didn't find Probikekit to be competitive at all for Sram groups at this time, but I didn't ever see the price OP posted.


----------



## jparr

There are some good deals to be had. I just put together a Force/Red groupset on eBay for a hair under $1000 with shipping. Red shifters and cranks, with Force bottom bracket. The balance of the parts are Force, with a KMC X10SL Chain. All parts were new in box or take-offs, except for the Red shifters. Seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Camilo

jparr said:


> There are some good deals to be had. I just put together a Force/Red groupset on eBay for a hair under $1000 with shipping. Red shifters and cranks, with Force bottom bracket. The balance of the parts are Force, with a KMC X10SL Chain. All parts were new in box or take-offs, except for the Red shifters. Seems pretty reasonable.


I paid about the same (~$1k shipped) for the parts I listed above also including the KCNC brakes, Jagwire Racer cable set, and Dura Ace 7901 chain that rounded out the group. But a $1330 full, new in box, all parts warrantied, no E-baying required group price which includes the expensive Sram cable set and Red ceramic BB is a pretty darn good price in comparison. Not that the Sram cables or ceramic BB are actually worth what it would cost to replace them, they do make the probikekit group a pretty darn good deal.


----------



## Camilo

Still wondering about that terrific price OP got from PBK. I'm still seeing >$2K shipped which is about the same price as OP's except in GBP instead of USD


----------



## mtrider05

Camilo said:


> Still wondering about that terrific price OP got from PBK. I'm still seeing >$2K shipped which is about the same price as OP's except in GBP instead of USD


PBK had something like 30% off SRAM a few months back, may have even been stackable with the then current 10% off code.


----------

